# I'm an uncle!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Henry & Henrietta (our peacock & peahen) are proud to announce the arrival of their two children (chicks). :grin:

Sex unknown as yet...


All together now... Ahhhhhh!









Just a few days old











There are two chicks here one is almost hidden in the flowers at the lower left











An enlargement of the photo above...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Cute!! What do you do with them in winter?? How do you keep them in your yard??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No, they are wild birds, free to fly away if they want. They roam the road (A cul-de-sac[no exit]) and gardens

They are not ours per se, it is more like 'we belong to them!' :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Awwww! Congrats on the new additions to your family!! Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was wondering.....some people have strange pets. I can't keep up with my daughter's "pets". Dogs, goats, donkeys, cats, cows, chickens,.....all on 5 acres. She and hubby used to own thoroughreds.......not a wise decision. It takes a good deal of luck to get a return on a race horse.....if I can't ride the horse I have no use for it.

Race horses have 3 speeds......stop, walk, and HOLD ON!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on both the new family and excellent pics Donald














- I hasn't realised young pea... Pealets?... Pealings?... were so cute :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

...I want one. NOW. :3angry1:

Congratulations!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

they're definitely cute and mum and dad not bad looking usually but sooooo noisy at times - my sister had neighbours with peacocks and they roamed the streets at night terrorising all and sundry - the peacocks that is, not the neighbours :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Noisy - so true - I can hear Henry calling now...It is not a pretty churp, more like a cat being slowly squashed. Even all through the night and day... but only in the mating season. We are hoping that the chicks turn out to be females - they are much quieter.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

After my Hubby had been dating for a few weeks, I took him to Mom's to introduce them. She had a pair of Peacocks. All went well until Don and I went to leave and discovered the male had scratched the devil out of Don's car, with a brand-new paint job. 



DonaldG said:


> We are hoping that the chicks turn out to be females - they are much quieter.


 There are those who would disagree...:wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful Donald and congratulatioons .. and Dori .. Females ARE usually much quieter ... until they reach the age that they start talking :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Taken yesterday. The chicks are now able to fly :smile:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

So cute! I love the last one!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - love the second shot - he/she looks a bit confused but haughty - "did I say you could point that black thing at me?"

the neck feathers are interesting in this fluffy stage


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful shots Donald, I too like that 2nd shot ray:

With the 2 seeds/nuts just in front of it, did you just mention that he/she can't have any afters unless he/she eats all it's dinner though? - That could account for it's expression :grin:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing, the photos are superb!!!


----------

